# Carp problem need some help[maby some tips on flyfishing 4em



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have some big carp destroying my bass/catfish pond how do i get them out? I have caught a few with corn/worms but i would like some suggestions.anyone fly fish 4em? I fly fish and would like some tips on some flys 2 use. Thanks!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

You should try bowfishing for them.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

bowfishing for sure. you will have loads of fun doing it too.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

If you need somebody to come shoot em id be more than happy to help!!!


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

yah if you want to come down to B.F.E. Paterson california you can shoot all you want. :beer: Yah i still need to get a reel for the bow my grandpa used for bow fishing. I have the broad heads all ready.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

bowfishing is the best way to get rid of them but let me warn you first you WILL get addicted when you stick your first fish


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

If you have any kind of water clarity, I'd get an underwater speargun, mask and snorkel for sure.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Shoot 'em all up! Or have me come over and take care of them


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

water clairity! hahaha  there is no way to see under the water because of all the fish in the pond sturing it up all the time.especialy the carp! the pond has only been clear once,when all the fish were on the shore spawning, but thanks for the warning on the bowfishing im sure i will get addicted as i have with all my hunting and fishing.thank you everyone :beer:


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

bowfish them or i catch them on powerbait strawberry bread. or even dog food


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

how large is the pond, and what is the bottom like?

how are they destroying your pond?

is there a viable fish population already in the pond?

how did they get in the pond?

what kind of carp are they?

these questions go a long way into solving your best solution


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MoCarp said:


> how are they destroying your pond?
> 
> what kind of carp are they?


Well carp destroy ponds by rooting up the bottom, which destroys the nest of other better fish. Also by rooting up the bottom, the make the water cloudy and less desirable.

Why does the species of carp matter, they should be done with anyways?


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Well carp destroy ponds by rooting up the bottom, which destroys the nest of other better fish. Also by rooting up the bottom, the make the water cloudy and less desirable.
> 
> Why does the species of carp matter, they should be done with anyways?


well Mr blhunter 3 I asked questions of wolfdog101's pond

carp "can" cloud the water but so can other species including native ones
but not in a sand or rock gravel bottom,

asking what kind of fish also addresses that question, if its grass carp and the clouding is by bullheads you can kill every grass carp and still have a problem

as to how they get into the water..if the water in question is already producing good catches of traditional game fish, rotoning and starting from scratch would put fishing back 5 years at best,

and if you don't know how carp get in the pond...then you will always have a problem....then it would be best to stock carp preds like pike or cats to control numbers and give better angling opportunities...

shooting carp does one thing, takes the biggest fish out and every 20 is replaced by four..... 5 pound-er carp that would produce more young than an old grandma carp of 20 pounds....and would further exaserbating his problem

not to say source point pollution may be clouding the water and carp are the only thing that can live in the chocolate milk like water,

capeash?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well considering the lake is in california most people would have enough brains to figure out they arent grass carp. they are common carp. a major problem about putting carp predators in the pond is no fish that he would want in a gamefish pond will eat a 20lb common or a 5lb common for that matter once a carp hits 5lbs it has very few natural predators. catching/shooting the fish and removing them from the water is the only way you will get them out.

think about it 20lb carp that is female will lay millions of eggs and alot more than 4 5lb fish would lay. also the majority of the small carp in a lake will be the males. almost every carp i have seen over 12lbs was a female.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Corn on a bolt rig on the bottom.

Netting may be the most effective, non-sestructive, on a small impoundment.

Chemical removal will be the most effective, but if they are coming from another source to establish there, you are pretty much hosed. If they aren't coming from somewhere else, I would probably go that way, if it's legal where you are, and start over.

Carp extremely increase the turbidity of the water without a doubt.


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

to answer all your guy's ?'s i have a small pond kinda like a big cow pond, Most of the water comes in through the irrigation ditches with water from the san joaquin river, Im pretty sure thats how they got in there. I have lots of channel,black,yellow and brown bull head catfish, large mouth,blue gill,striper,and my "favorite" carp. No can do with the poisoning my dogs drink and swim in it daily and all the other wildlife go to it as well. Il try bow fishing and all the other fishing tactics. Thanx guys. :lol:


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

wolfdog101 said:


> I have lots of channel,black,yellow and brown bull head catfish, large mouth,blue gill,striper,


if you have "lots" of these fish what is the problem? if the water is muddy, bullheads are as bad if not worse for rooting in the mud


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

false again mocarp

look at the size differance in them. what will stir up the water more a 20lb carp or a 1lb bullhead? actually most of the bullheads i have shot have been in crystal clear water. if the water is from a river and ditches then it is going to be dirty most likely no matter what with or with out carp. but carp will make the problem worse and eventually overtake your pond. put rough fish barriers up on all water coming into the pond and it should help your problem alot after you shoot the ones already there


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MoCarp said:


> wolfdog101 said:
> 
> 
> > I have lots of channel,black,yellow and brown bull head catfish, large mouth,blue gill,striper,
> ...


Bullheads are still an underisable fish to most people.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have to agree with trapper on trying to put up a rough fish barrier.

Larger rock check dam or something that will let water through easily, but keep out most of the carp.

Then go to work on fishing, bow fishing, or netting.

Doubt you will ever get rid of them all, if you can get them down and maybe introduce a predator fish that can survive there and take the small carp down, you may have a chance.

Carp are huge spawners, millions and millions of eggs to a fish.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

just to let you know I HAVE MY UNIVERSITY EDUCATION IN BIOLOGY even have done work on deer ageing for the Missouri Dept Of Conservation, just asking how old are you? and what is your education?

there are speculative old school answers then there are those of us who let results dictate what to do, if the water is in California, then no bass/sunnies or any catfish would be native to that state not just carp
thats if you beat the native fish drum, my questions are fair, just because you remove common carp will not make it any better unless the underlying issues are addressed...as a note its a myth that 1, 20 pound carp lays 2 million eggs, if fundicity was all that be that then salmon would rule the earth, no fish lays more eggs per acre of water than salmon, but not all hatch, same with ALL broadcast spawners like common carp, old big carp do not spawn well, one reason fish farms do not use the biggest oldest fish but younger fish in breeding prime.

it is documented that younger carp are more prolific, it should be noted commons are one of the few fish that feed on zebra mussles


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

had mice get into the seed in my garage one time killed everyone of the bas####'s carp are nothing more than finned rat's ( you want rodents in your house ) saying they dont mess up the water thats total BS this is a couple of years old but makes a heck of a good point http://carpbusters.com/documents/9_1_06_CT_art_.pdf
We have a lake 15 miles north of us the last ten years they have been seining it during the winter this year they took out 80 tons of the water rats , sucks when it comes to shooting them but the quality of the water has greatly improved to say nothing of the improvement of walleye , northern , perch and crappie fishing on the lake


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

there are MANY who like carp as a quarry the huge hits on my euro carp tutorial here speaks to that,

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=28128

those that justify killing fish with no intent on using it for food is something that flies in the face of tradition our dads and grand dads taught us when we where young up starts..

common carp have been here over 125 years stocked on purpose by federal fisheries, the sky hasn't fell yet because of common carp, and great fishing abounds where great common carp fishing is, to point out some waters so corrupted by pollution and poor water management that only carp can thrive, you miss the point and priorities too many carp are a symptom not the reason...

I also want to say I have nothing against bowfishing, but I wish you would use what you kill for food, just as its legal to kill and eat a 10 pound bass, does not make it cool to do so...think about it

look at the other posts here and address those, why do people fish carp in the UK? the number one quarry there
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=24618

why do folks have such hate for carp? see my post on the distain of carp
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=19047


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

tell ya what you can have everyone of those water rats I shoot to eat if its that important to you I'll also send you every fly (all varietys) mosquito , mouse , rat , spider I kill you can make stew if you want to eat whats killed , facts are carp are destructive to both plants and animals. I dont give a damn if you and your euro-socialist want to catch and kiss them and why is carp #1 in maybe cause they're water is so screwed up(makes some of our screwed up waterways look pristine) its the only thing that can survive . I wish I could find the study/artical on the water ways of europe/uk concerning all the rotting carp chum/bait sitting on the bottom what are they called boilies , oh and for the stew I'll also send some starlings and sparrows for variety


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

your euro carp thread views means NOTHING go look without posting at how many views alot of the bowfishing threads have.

i will save every carp i kill as well for you this year. do you honestly believe that every fish you release survives? our dads and grandpas and great grandpas would appreciate it that we care enough to remove invasive species from the water. i have talked to several old people and 99.999999999% of the time i get told "shoot um all" or "theres a ton of them in this spot". truth of it is as much as you want to deny it there isnt alot of people that care about carp.

i dont know if they are in missouri but we have those asian beetles in mn that were released to control aphids in the soybeans. carp were released to control something or another that i cant think of right now. but both species are a major problem like it or not.

many waterbodies have been ruined by carp unfortunetly.

if i kill a 10lb bass or catch one for that matter i would eat it and it wouldnt bother me.

people in the UK fish for carp because it is a different culture and maybe there isnt as much oppurtunuty to fish good fish over there. but last time i checked this was the US not the UK or any other country.

you saying you have nothing against bowfishing is about like me saying i have nothing against carp huggers.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

almost forgot I can get some yote roast to go with the taters


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

5400 plus reads of http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=28128

We Euro Carper ARE here to stay...growing adding to our ranks

as our numbers grow so will the regulations change

In Texas they even are PROTECTING trophy carp fisheries 
 :lol:  

will YOUR state will be next???

like it or not its the wave of the future


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

I like to shoot carp with a bow. It's the easiest, simplest way to remove them from the water. And it does get addicting like everyone else says.

I like that carp are in the water because they grow larger than other fish, but I think that they do hurt the other gamefish and make the water muddy. I can see that it would be fun to catch them with a rod and reel and those who want to should catch them that way. However, the better way is bowfishing for them and it is cheaper and easier.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

just because people read your threads doesnt mean anything i could go look at that post but you wont change my opinion on it one bit.

unfortunetly yes you euro carpers are here to stay i wont argue that. there will always be people that fish with a rod and reel.

as your numbers grow? in MN fishing licenses sales are down and bowfishing is a growing sport in the state, does that show anything to you? like maybe the fact that bowfishing is growing as well. this means your regulation changes will not come as easy as you hope because we do not want seasons or limits or slots on an invasive species that is harmfull to our water systems.

dont even go there with me about the texas thing i have discussed this with you in the public before and the thread was locked, i have tried to discuss this matter via PMs so not everyone else has to listen to us ***** at each other but for some reason you will not respond to any of the PMs i send you but yet you look for any chance you can to pick a fight with me in the public because you know i will get worked up about it.

NO my state will not be next the day i quit bowfishing will be the day i am no longer to pull a bow back and not one day sooner. hopefully the lawmakers will soon realize that the fish they spend billions trying to get rid of are the fish bowfisherman target which removes them from the watersystem AND brings money to the local economy which we all know is very important to any city these days.

so with that being said lets all pray its not the wave of the future.

beleive it or not you could fish your carp and i could shoot carp with the current regulations without any problems. there is no law that says you cant fish with a rod and reel for carp when bowfishing is legal.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

and by the way, the crawdad trapping thread has more views than your eurofishing thread


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

dude chill, I hope bowfishing is always here, and I hope you get to shoot a ten foot gator gar!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Well put Trapper.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

trapper_2 said:


> we {Bowfisherman}do not want seasons or limits or slots on an invasive species that is harmfull to our water systems..


Thats the cruckst of the problem, you want the abillity to shoot unfetterd even if it means the detrement to my kind of angling, it should be noted more native fish are twacked than common carp....mainly buffs and gar, some of which have been hit so hard states are limiting take on them as well



trapper_2 said:


> dont even go there with me about the texas thing.


texas has been a national leader on many fisheries issues carp regs will be commonplace



trapper_2 said:


> beleive it or not you could fish your carp and i could shoot carp with the current regulations without any problems. there is no law that says you cant fish with a rod and reel for carp when bowfishing is legal.


 you are right, you can even shoot them at town lake in texas unlimited on fish under 33 inches....but just one over 33 regs are about sharing something some folks just won't like it


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i know for a fact i shot less than 10 buffs and less than 20 gar all of last season. but i shot MANY common carp. so i would have to say the INVASIVE carp are the most harvested. bowfisherman that want to be able to shoot trophy class gar and other NATIVE fish know they have to limit themselves on how many they harvest and what size fish they take in certain times of the year. but carp you could shoot all day on the lake and fill a few barrels and keep going back every weekend and do it for years with no effect on the population. carp spawn in great numbers as do buffalo. us shooting carp will not one bit hurt hook and line fishing because they have the ability to reproduce so fast and grow just as fast.

the thing with texas is a bunch of BS regulating fishing of an invasive species makes about as much sense as killing yourself,NONE.

it isnt the fact of that we still can shoot them under 33 its the fact there is a regulation on a INVASIVE species that is harmfull to our watersystems that the government spends hundreds of thousands of dollars on every year trying to get rid of. but then there is a regulation on them and people like your friend, was it dave?, that go around stocking them into other waterbodies, which by the way is extremely illegal for those who dont know.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Common carp invaded nothing they were stocked on purpose over 125 years ago by federal fisheries, why is it that they are such a problem NOW???

just how fast does a common carp grow? every thing I have read suggests that in good conditions they will take 3 years to hit 11-12 inches
in most cases a 30 pounder is decades old

that's plenty small enough to be predated by pike, catfish, and the trophy gar you want to shoot

as far as Dave, I am glad to call him a friend, and he never broke any game laws, though many have tried to set him up

as a note top prize in a big carp tourney was $250,000! a quarter of a million bucks!

2 cities have studied the economic impact of euro carp anglers

Austin Texas, and Wadding NY over big tourney weekends over $500,000 was spent in and around the events, those numbers are DOCUMENTED by the local Chambers,

The common thread on those locations was fish that avg over 20 pounds RARE places that have such good big carp fishing


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry dude, I fish a carp tourney every year, and myself and my partner place in the top 5 every year. And 20 lb carp are not rare, heck you have to average 15 or better to even sniff the money, and this is a bunch of amatuers.

What's the reason for the tourney? To try to eliminate the carp from the two lakes we fish, and it's working. The walleye, crappie, perch, and bluegills are better than they ever have been. And if the carp go away, I probably won't think of it ever again.

There may be a small segment that likes to fish the common carp, but they are an invasive species by nature. They do not fill a niche, they overcrowd and invade, especially in smaller impoundments. It doesn't matter if they were stocked 125 years ago, they are non-native and invasive species, and in many places, all non-native species are being targeted for elimination by state and federal agencies.

The economic impact of carp fishing in the entire USA would be like peeing on a forrest fire if you compare it to regular sportfishing for popular species like bass, walleye, bluegills, northerns, and others.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if a 20lb carp is rare than i guess im in carp heavenbecause we shoot alot of fish over 30lbs.

are you too ignorant and set in your ways that carp are the best thing since sliced bread to realize all the harm they do to our waterbodies? and the fact the government spends hundreds of thousands of dollars each year to use chemicals to kill ALL the fish in a entire lake JUST TO GET RID OF THE CARP.

a carp 3yrs old is alot bigger than a foot long i would guess 10lbs for a 3yr old fish. a carp will reach 30lbs long before it is a few decades old.

dave DID break the law whether you and your carp hugging buddies want to admit it or not. we did not "set him up" he broke the law all on his own or maybe some of you guys helped him out i don know i wasnt there.

WHO CARES what a carp tourny pays out that doesnt prove anything when CAG is putting on the tournament. carp huggers are putting that tourny on so ya they will payout big.

it should be a federal law that ALL COMMON CARP that are harvested have to be removed from the water. the quality of our waterbodies would improve drastically if this happened.

im only 15 and am smart enough to figure this out. your how old and still cant figure out how bad these fish are to our waterbodies.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

30lbs'ers decades old I'll call bs on that one , as far as your buddy dave he set himself up when he bragged about it , if he got off well a slick lawyer and a technicality gets a lot people out of trouble they deserve , the game and fish depts have enough problems with out idiots like YOUR buddy dave making it worse . You claim a university education in biology( not a degree?) and refuse to reconize carp for the destuctive POS that they are , did you sleep in class ? or just blind to the problems they cause ? I love going bowfishing but if the carp just up and dissapeared I wouldnt lose any sleep over it


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> Sorry dude, I fish a carp tourney every year, and myself and my partner place in the top 5 every year. And 20 lb carp are not rare, heck you have to average 15 or better to even sniff the money, and this is a bunch of amatuers..


where is this lake? pics? I can tell you if 20's are not rare at that water
I know folks interested, so share if you dare



southdakbearfan said:


> It doesn't matter if they were stocked 125 years ago, they are non-native and invasive species, and in many places, all non-native species are being targeted for elimination by state and federal agencies..


if that's the case you can kiss good bye Florida Largemouth bass and walleyes in the west, German Brown Trout, ALL Listed by the ISSA as invasive species......gotta be careful what you ask for



southdakbearfan said:


> The economic impact of carp fishing in the entire USA would be like peeing on a forrest fire if you compare it to regular sportfishing for popular species like bass, walleye, bluegills, northerns, and others.


In Europe common carp are the most fished for fish, with BILLIONS spent each year that's BILLIONS with a B! to think that it won't be achieved here in the USA is arrogant and foolish.

when I first started carping finding the right gear was hard and expensive, now many vendors service the market, and even companies like cabelas and bass pro shops have euro rods, bait runner reels (a euro carping innovation by the way) and the selections are getting better and more affordable everyday

Most tackle companies will expand into this untapped fishing niche its a given, just like the walleye tackle boom of the 90's,and the coastal redfish boom now

but with commons they are far more available for fisherman as quarry than any trout walleye or any other species that are available to anglers in this country, which means more prospective customers!

few people are fishing and hunting these days, not because there as less who want too, just that it costs so much to spend as many days a field as it used too...euro angling by its shore bound nature is more cost effective

example: to be state-of-the-art outfitted, ready for the "classic" of carp fishing, 3-4k is more than enough, how far would that get you on a bass or walleye boat?

you see its inevitable


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

trapper_2 said:


> if a 20lb carp is rare than i guess im in carp heavenbecause we shoot alot of fish over 30lbs..


thats why the regs in texas were implemented to protect the larger commons from over harvest be it by bow or by rod



trapper_2 said:


> a carp 3yrs old is alot bigger than a foot long i would guess 10lbs for a 3yr old fish. a carp will reach 30lbs long before it is a few decades old..





"In the fishes of Missouri by William L Pflieger" said:


> carp adults AVERAGE are from 1lbs @12" long
> to 8lbs @ 25 " long.
> The grow rates are listed as 6.5" by the end of 12 months life,
> 11" at the end of 2years,
> ...


I have reviewed any sampling studies on carp (what few I could find)

most carp in a sampling (70%) are between 19 inches or 48.26 centimeters to 24 inches or 60.96 centimeters.

Weights that are typically from 4lbs to 9lbs. (29%) are well under that range with only 1% over and only a fraction of those break 20lbs

Depending on the fish's girth it would take an exceptionally fat 28 incher or 71.12 centimeters to break 20lbs but more like. 36 inches or 91.44 centimeters to do so.

Fish in the upper lenght ranges comprise less than 2%. Many waters never sampled any carp in the upper ranges-it is rare water indeed that can produce numbers of big fish.

Carp though long lived usually die long before they break 20lbs.

Many reports of lots of 20 pound common carp usually are from big eyed anglers that do not weigh the fish, ask a person who does not commonly weigh fish what the carp you caught weighs-I would bet the avg non carp angler would guess over double the actual weight of the fish



trapper_2 said:


> im only 15 and am smart enough to figure this out. your how old and still cant figure out how bad these fish are to our waterbodies.


I am almost 50 and it took 6 years of University to look at facts instead of what I am told and to over come the pleathera of myths and wives tales about the many outdoors related issues we get fed in our youth...in time you will understand where I am coming from


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If 20 pound carp are 10 years old then were I bowfish I must really have it lucky because I never shoot one smaller then 15 and most were around the 20-30 pound range.

Your arguement with carp being released 125 years old has no backing what so ever. Many, many weeds were brought over because someone thought they looked pretty and now we have to spend thousands of dollars every year to combat them. Just like your beloved common carp someone thought they were good to have not knowing the full effect of them.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> If 20 pound carp are 10 years old then were I bowfish I must really have it lucky because I never shoot one smaller then 15 and most were around the 20-30 pound range..


again were is this place? pics? A water rife with acctual 30's is worth a look or 2



blhunter3 said:


> Your arguement with carp being released 125 years old has no backing what so ever. Many, many weeds were brought over because someone thought they looked pretty and now we have to spend thousands of dollars every year to combat them. Just like your beloved common carp someone thought they were good to have not knowing the full effect of them.


I answerd those question plenty see this

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=19047


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

a 20lb carp is not rare!!!!! or that old. i shoot a lake that winterkills every year. and almost everyfish dies. there is roughfish gates in place so fish cant get there via other lakes but yet everyyear i shoot carp over 10lbs in this lake and lots of them. what does that prove to you? i will post a few pics later of fish i have actual weights on and i want you to guess what they weigh.

Almost every bow manufacture has stepped up to the plate and made a bow desighned specifically for fishing. cabelas has a full page of bowfishing stuff this year on there website. bowfishing is a growing sport whether you like it or not.

Why in the sam hell would we tell you a lake that we shoot big carp at? so you can come try and ruin our fishing and get it regulated for us too.

once again this IS NOT EUROPE ITS THE UNITED STATES we dont fish like europe. do we do everything else like they do in europe NO so why should we listen to you and fish like them? do you ever think before you type?

once again why dont you respond to my PMs so we can discuss this without everyone else having to listen to us ***** at each other over a point we will never agree on? you just post untruthful facts in the public forum because you no some of us will get worked up about it. but yet wont respond to a PM so the public forums can be kept on topic and civil.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

trapper_2 said:


> a 20lb carp is not rare!!!!! or that old. i shoot a lake that winterkills every year. and almost everyfish dies. there is roughfish gates in place so fish cant get there via other lakes but yet everyyear i shoot carp over 10lbs in this lake and lots of them. what does that prove to you?.


that common carp are hardy and will survive?, commons can take Oxygen from the air directly thats why polluted waters have only "rough" fish in them as they are the only ones to be able to survive



trapper_2 said:


> will post a few pics later of fish i have actual weights on and i want you to guess what they weigh. .


ok



trapper_2 said:


> Why in the sam hell would we tell you a lake that we shoot big carp at? so you can come try and ruin our fishing and get it regulated for us too..


I wouldent but the state could if so inclined, limits usally make fishing better, would you rather shoot a 20 or an 80?



trapper_2 said:


> once again this IS NOT EUROPE ITS THE UNITED STATES we dont fish like europe. do we do everything else like they do in europe NO so why should we listen to you and fish like them?.


you are too young to know but the 1st affordable spinning reels came from france after ww2, we fish like them because they started it, before that old knuckle busting baitcasters or fly gear was our only way to fish besides a cane pole, europe started our sportfishing revolution and it exploded from the 50's on till today



trapper_2 said:


> once again why dont you respond to my PMs so we can discuss this without everyone else having to listen to us b#tch at each other over a point we will never agree on? you just post untruthful facts in the public forum because you no some of us will get worked up about it. but yet wont respond to a PM so the public forums can be kept on topic and civil.


nothing personal young man but if I can't say it in public its best left unsaid something you will learn, hopefully without much "pain"


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

No it means they can grow faster than you think they do. limits on a roughfish that is INVASIVE would make fishing for everything worse not better. no talking about this in PMs would be a much better thing. this guy was nicely asking for advice on how to get carp out of his pond we both post our ideas and now this thread has gone to crap because we start arguing. and ill agree im just as guilty as you but at least i try and talk about it threw PMs so the threads can remain on topic and not just a big pissing contest


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am not going to name an exact place where I shoot these fish but its close to Jamestown and I cannot show any pictures because it would give my secret spot away. If I get out this spring to my spot I will take some pictures on the ground and not of the background.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

trapper_2 said:


> so the threads can remain on topic and not just a big pissing contest


If this is going to be a pissing match, Im gonna start drinking a ton of liquids so I can win.


----------



## ILfurtrapper (Mar 29, 2009)

Use a castnest if its legal


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

if mocarp says these fish are so old and he has his "university degree" i would like to see him provide us with an otolith study on some carp.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I uses to catch big golden carp from a stream using small weighed nymphs. It was tricky tho. I had to stalk then and fish visually which is hard to do with carp. You could make a fly imitating grass for grass carp otherwise use a doughball imitation.... just kidding. Nymphs will work but it's tough stalking them and presenting the nymph where it has to be, Right in front of them to inhale.

:beer:


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Oh .... Iv'e seen some pretty big carp in that creek!! Grass carp grow even bigger. I do think that carp are light though. Some types of fish seem to weigh more than other types of the same size. Doe's that make any sense? Is it a wives tale too?


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I saw a 30 pounder that was killed with a bow. I had hooked that same fish with a nymph a day earlier but he got off. The big ones were extra leery.


----------

